# Single Women of AT take a peek here



## sdhunter09 (Mar 13, 2011)

there has been a thread like this going in the finding friends section of AT also for a while now


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

lol whoops i didnt know that. Well guess atleast i was tryin lol. thank you for tellin me tho.


----------



## sdhunter09 (Mar 13, 2011)

np it is a good idea and i doubt alot of people actually go down far enought to find the finding friends section


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sdhunter09 said:


> np it is a good idea and i doubt alot of people actually go down far enought to find the finding friends section



situation is just how in the world can we get people to use it? I mean the dudes do out number the ladys prob 500:2 but i mean atleast itd b 2 MAYBE lol. Got any ideas


----------



## sdhunter09 (Mar 13, 2011)

The guys have to quit pushing women alway from the sport not just archery but all shooting sports it is very discouraging going into a sporting good store trying to get started in the sport and being completely ignored. I have been really into archery for 3 yrs know and this summer went into one of these said stores with three male empoyees standing behind the counter and just stared at my like an idiot while i was looking right past these guys at the bows behind the counter. Yes I could have asked for help but my thought is it is their job it they dont want my business I know others that do. Ladies new to the sport would not know about those stores that actually help women so they would quit trying. I also know this isnt every guy, seems like most of them work at the sporting good stores though. Will get off my soap box now.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sdhunter09 said:


> The guys have to quit pushing women alway from the sport not just archery but all shooting sports it is very discouraging going into a sporting good store trying to get started in the sport and being completely ignored. I have been really into archery for 3 yrs know and this summer went into one of these said stores with three male empoyees standing behind the counter and just stared at my like an idiot while i was looking right past these guys at the bows behind the counter. Yes I could have asked for help but my thought is it is their job it they dont want my business I know others that do. Ladies new to the sport would not know about those stores that actually help women so they would quit trying. I also know this isnt every guy, seems like most of them work at the sporting good stores though. Will get off my soap box now.



you tell the gospel girlfriend


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Has any1 even thought bout postin on that thread LOL I mean heck put up a way for someone to find ya on facebook or somethin. LOL i just set me 1 up and im tryin to learn how to use it.


----------



## sdhunter09 (Mar 13, 2011)

there is 20 pages of post so ya people have posted on there


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

well tru i was just tryin to start somethin fresh. The fella lookin for the lady kinda just put the idea in my head but hey its cool i just tryin anyway lol


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

sdhunter09 said:


> The guys have to quit pushing women alway from the sport not just archery but all shooting sports it is very discouraging going into a sporting good store trying to get started in the sport and being completely ignored. I have been really into archery for 3 yrs know and this summer went into one of these said stores with three male empoyees standing behind the counter and just stared at my like an idiot while i was looking right past these guys at the bows behind the counter. Yes I could have asked for help but my thought is it is their job it they dont want my business I know others that do. Ladies new to the sport would not know about those stores that actually help women so they would quit trying. I also know this isnt every guy, seems like most of them work at the sporting good stores though. Will get off my soap box now.


Happens to me ALL the time! But I would ad that SOME of the guys out here are crude and crass with the ladies. I stopped using AT for awhile last year because of it. Then I found a place I love out on the Crossbow Forum. The guys have adopted me and go out of their way to teach me stuff--respectfully. Not like I'm a pain in the butt or stupid. If guys want us in the sport, then they need to be gentlemen. My husband worked for years to teach me and he's having the time of his life out in the field with me now.

This forum is not the place to meet single ladies. This is where I come to talk to other ladies about hunting and things I wouldn't necessarily talk to "the guys" about. I can see your point wanting to meet someone who shares your passion for hunting/archery, but I don't think this is the spot for that...


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm sure you can email eHarmony, or Match.com, and perhaps they could in include a "Sportmans" category to narrow your search....or just look thru the pics and see which one have their teeth and wearing Camo, assuming that's all your looking for.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

PAHuntress69 said:


> This forum is not the place to meet single ladies. This is where I come to talk to other ladies about hunting and things I wouldn't necessarily talk to "the guys" about. I can see your point wanting to meet someone who shares your passion for hunting/archery, but I don't think this is the spot for that...


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

I have to say meeting someone on here guy or girl could work out, having the same passions like hunting , 3d, politics and last but not least the wonderful mutants just plain fun. You may even just meet friends that may live very close to you!! Lets not forget to have respect for each other and NO STALKING!!!! LOL 

Lots of love
Daisy!!!!:wink:


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

daisyduke said:


> I have to say meeting someone on here guy or girl could work out, having the same passions like hunting , 3d, politics and last but not least the wonderful mutants just plain fun. You may even just meet friends that may live very close to you!! Lets not forget to have respect for each other and NO STALKING!!!! LOL
> 
> Lots of love
> Daisy!!!!:wink:


Met my wife on an archery site. Saw her post on that old thread in the friends section a few years back and later that year, she showed up at a hog hunt jamboree a thousand miles from her home town. She was the only woman there and single to boot. Her attitude and love of Bowhunting caught my attention for sure. Long story short... Best woman I have ever been with and best wife I could ever have hoped for.
This is a good place to keep an eye open when it comes to making good friends and relationships that will last.

JMHO


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

tiny thats a very motivatin post so all you ladies and fella's throw it up here i mean heck dont b shy hell most on here dont know who you are other than by your screen name


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

sdhunter09 said:


> The guys have to quit pushing women alway from the sport not just archery but all shooting sports it is very discouraging going into a sporting good store trying to get started in the sport and being completely ignored. I have been really into archery for 3 yrs know and this summer went into one of these said stores with three male empoyees standing behind the counter and just stared at my like an idiot while i was looking right past these guys at the bows behind the counter. Yes I could have asked for help but my thought is it is their job it they dont want my business I know others that do. Ladies new to the sport would not know about those stores that actually help women so they would quit trying. I also know this isnt every guy, seems like most of them work at the sporting good stores though. Will get off my soap box now.


Hey, Im a guy and Ive had that happen. I did find a really good shop last month though!!


----------



## Buzsaw (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## ali_squidz (Sep 24, 2012)

PAHuntress69 said:


> The guys have adopted me and go out of their way to teach me stuff--respectfully. Not like I'm a pain in the butt or stupid. If guys want us in the sport, then they need to be gentlemen. My husband worked for years to teach me and he's having the time of his life out in the field with me now.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I had some excellent experiences and some really downright rude experiences. I have noticed it's the age and the ******* quotient of the male that can predict their behavior. hahahah!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

daisyduke said:


> I have to say meeting someone on here guy or girl could work out, having the same passions like hunting , 3d, politics and last but not least the wonderful mutants just plain fun. You may even just meet friends that may live very close to you!! Lets not forget to have respect for each other and NO STALKING!!!! LOL
> 
> Lots of love
> Daisy!!!!:wink:


I met my wife here also. I had posted a hunting experience in a thread that she had had also. A few days later a friend request was sent. Neither of us were looking for someone to date and yet I ended up marrying my best friend and love of my life. Oh and she's hot!


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

RxBowhunter said:


> I met my wife here also. I had posted a hunting experience in a thread that she had had also. A few days later a friend request was sent. Neither of us were looking for someone to date and yet I ended up marrying my best friend and love of my life. Oh and she's hot!


That is so awesome!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

RxBowhunter said:


> I met my wife here also. I had posted a hunting experience in a thread that she had had also. A few days later a friend request was sent. Neither of us were looking for someone to date and yet I ended up marrying my best friend and love of my life. Oh and she's hot!


Very interesting... My wife has said on many occasions that she is waiting for someone to pull up and tell her to pack her bags because I traded her off on AT. Humm wonder what my chances are?  


:jksign:


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

MarineSTC said:


> Very interesting... My wife has said on many occasions that she is waiting for someone to pull up and tell her to pack her bags because I traded her off on AT. Humm wonder what my chances are?
> 
> 
> :jksign:


Haha! You'd be in trouble!!!


----------

